
A short and powerful infinite scroll list library for angular5 - ajiemath
https://github.com/a-jie/angular-infinite-list
======
letientai299
The title can be add to `Show HN:` as this post seems a perfect fit for that.

Btw, I found and reported a bug (in demo page, not the library itself, I
didn't try the library yet) .

[https://github.com/a-jie/angular-infinite-
list/issues/8](https://github.com/a-jie/angular-infinite-list/issues/8)

